# Mount di condivisioni di rete

## lsegalla

Vi illustro il problema, in grassetto le mie richieste, se mi potete aiutare

Sto cercando di montare automaticamente all'avvio del mio portatile alcune condivisioni di rete, e ci son riuscito usando cifs in /etc/fstab.

Fin qui tutto bene ma era da molto che volevo togliere le mie credenziali che uso in rete da /etc/fstab per metterle in un file da richiamare con l'opzione credentials=/path/... (sempre in fstab)

Detto cio' ieri cambiavo la password (e ne ho trovata una di bella con punti, virgole, spazi etc...) e quindi ho colto l'occasione per realizzare quanto citato sopra (anche se sarebbe mio desiderio cifrare quel file o comunque renderlo non così facilmente disponibile)

Detto cio' sembra che cifs abbia qualche bug con la gestione di quell'opzione "credentials" di cui parlavo sopra (almeno ho letto in rete così), poi son riuscito a fare tutto usando smbfs. Pero' riavviando il pc mi dice che il supporto è deprecated da non ricordo che versione del kernel e che devo usare cifs, ma con cifs non riesco a fare quanto sopra.

Inoltre in system:/media non vedo piu' quel che riesco a montare (con cifs ci riuscivo mi par di ricordare), ora vedo tutto ma solo in /mnt

Quindi: 

- come usare cifs in /etc/fstab per caricare delle condivisioni samba? - [RISOLTO]

- come cifrare eventualmente un file che comprende username e password? - [WORKAROUND]

- come fare in modo che io trovi le mie condivisioni anche in system:/media? - [APERTO]Last edited by lsegalla on Thu Dec 31, 2009 11:39 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## lsegalla

Qualcuno sa darmi qualche dritta?

Non riesco a lavorare in rete come si deve in questo modo...

(anzi non ci riesco proprio)

----------

## cloc3

io uso questa linea in fstab:

```

:~$ grep cifs /etc/fstab 

//RHSERVER/public /home/samba cifs credentials=/root/smbpw,umask=000,iocharset=utf8,mode_dirs=0777,mode_files=0777,noperm 0 0

~# cat /root/smbpw 

username=amministratore

password=password

```

per il mount, è necessario il file mount.cifs:

```

 # qfile mount.cifs

net-fs/samba-client (/sbin/mount.cifs)

# eix cifs

...

* net-fs/mount-cifs

```

non cripto il file delle password, ma lo proteggo in lettura dagli utenti non provilegiati.

----------

## lsegalla

Il mio problema era evidentemente il fatto di non avere il pacchetto che hai citato perchè ora riesco a fare tutto.

Ho usato la tua configurazione, ovviamente modificata coi parametri che mi servono.

Solo alcune cose non vanno, allego un dmesg

```
user8-gentoo luca # dmesg |tail

[   55.359563] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[   55.360293] lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

[   58.560443] CIFS: Unknown mount option umask

[   58.560451] CIFS: Unknown mount option mode_dirs

[   58.560454] CIFS: Unknown mount option mode_files

```

Penso pero' che per me sia sufficiente così, vedo come va e poi marco il thread come risolto in caso.

----------

## lsegalla

Effettivamente ho ancora dei problemi, ma non vedo nessun log che possa ricondurmi a un qualche problema.

In buona sostanza tutti i mount sono stati eseguiti e non mi dà piu' l'errore delle credenziali errate.

Detto cio' pero' in alcune cartelle di rete provviste delle opportune restrizioni il mio utente non riesce a scrivere (mentre prima ci riuscivo)

----------

## Scen

Come hai configurato il supporto a CIFS nel kernel?

```

zgrep -i cifs /proc/config.gz

```

----------

## lsegalla

```
luca@user8-gentoo ~ $ zgrep -i cifs /proc/config.gz

CONFIG_CIFS=y

CONFIG_CIFS_STATS=y

CONFIG_CIFS_STATS2=y

CONFIG_CIFS_WEAK_PW_HASH=y

CONFIG_CIFS_UPCALL=y

CONFIG_CIFS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_CIFS_POSIX=y

# CONFIG_CIFS_DEBUG2 is not set

CONFIG_CIFS_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CIFS_DFS_UPCALL=y

```

Va detto anche che ho sempre lo stesso kernel, non ho cambiato nulla... l'unico messaggio che mi esce all'avvio è che devo togliere l'opzione Kernel CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED (vado a memoria). Poi c'erano dei comandi che non trovava piu' in /bin qualche giorno fa, ma niente che non potessi risolvere con un link simbolico (magari non saro' stato lungimirante ma per ora il sistema funziona come prima, eccetto sta cosa delle cartelle di rete)

----------

## lsegalla

PUNTO 1

Ho scoperto che non avevo installato net-fs/mount-cifs, con quello son riuscito a usare il file delle credenziali nuovamente!

PUNTO 2

Ho effettuato un chmod a-rw sul file delle credenziali che così risulta leggibile solo da root (e anche modificabile da root), non è la mia risposta al mio punto ma è un workaround efficace intanto

PUNTO 3

Rimane aperto

----------

